# [ROM] Lenovo IdeaTab A1000L-F Model:60041 unbrick stock [4.1.2]



## heldigard (Jun 4, 2014)

A friend ask me to flash his bricked Lenovo A1000L-F and I spend 3 hours until figure out the right way, so I share the method with you.

This table was completed bricked, so the instructions to revive it are these:

Lenovo IdeaTab A1000L-F Model: 60041

0. Connect tablet to PC.
1. Install drivers "MTK65xx_Driver" or install "PdaNetA4150.exe"
2. Uncompress the file "A100LF_A412_01_05_130705_USER.rar"
3. Delete the dile "CheckSum.ini" inside the uncrompressed folder.
4. Open "SP Flash Tool v5" -> "flashtool.exe".
5. Go to "Download" tab and load the scatter file "MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt".
6. Press "Download" button.
7. Go to the table and find the reset hidden button beside the sd card slot, press it.
8. Wait for the process and done.

In case you have the "PMT wrong address" error, you need format the flash before download the firmware:

4.1 Go to "Format" tab, select "Format whole flash" and press "Start".
4.2 Go to the table and find the reset hidden button beside the sd card slot, press it.
4.3 Wait for the process and continue with the step 5.

Link to download the firmware:

https://mega.co.nz

/#F!C1BCkI6a!BxUYCN-ODRzkg_V8bX9SEw

The build.prop of this firmware:


```
# begin build properties
ro.build.id=JZO54K
ro.build.display.id=A1000LF_A412_01_05_130705
ro.custom.build.version=1373033494
ro.build.version.sdk=16
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.1.2
ro.build.date=Fri Jul  5 22:12:27 CST 2013
ro.build.date.utc=1373033547
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=
ro.build.host=scmbuild
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=IdeaTabA1000L-F
ro.product.brand=Lenovo
ro.product.name=IdeaTab_A1000L-F
ro.product.device=A1000LF
ro.product.board=IdeaTab_A1000L-F
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=LENOVO
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=
ro.build.product=huaqin17_td_tb_jb
ro.build.description=huaqin17_td_tb_jb-user LenovoIdeaTab_A1000L-F A1000LF_A412_01_05_130705 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=Lenovo/IdeaTab_A1000L-F/A1000LF:4.1.2/JZO54K/A1000LF_A412_01_05_130705:user/release-keys
ro.build.flavor=
ro.build.characteristics=default
# end build properties
```

Original source:


```
https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Tablets-IdeaPad-A-S-y-K-Android/Rom-Stock-Lenovo-A1000-F-L-Recuperala-del-bootloop/td-p/1418041/page/7

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2372088
```


----------



## jonahly (Jul 13, 2014)

heldigard said:


> A friend ask me to flash his bricked Lenovo A1000L-F and I spend 3 hours until figure out the right way, so I share the method with you.
> 
> This table was completed bricked, so the instructions to revive it are these:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay you really didn't specify what to do with the tablet. Is there a particular mode to load it in?


----------



## nvitalis (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks,

I saved my bricked tablet with your solution! Thank You!

---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 AM ----------




jonahly said:


> Okay you really didn't specify what to do with the tablet. Is there a particular mode to load it in?

Click to collapse



--->  "find the reset hidden button beside the sd card slot, press it"


----------



## hosiiiii (Aug 4, 2014)

I flash my phone.now vibration only no on.please help me. model:a1000l-f


----------



## utmba95 (Aug 31, 2014)

Really glad to have found easy instructions for saving my daughter's A1000L-F.  However, this ROM version does not have the updated 1.5GB instead of 512MB internal storage.  Does anybody have the 1.5GB ROM image?


----------



## nvitalis (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm also searching the 1,5GB version...Does anybody have the updated image?


----------



## kenneth5254 (Sep 25, 2014)

*A100LF_A412_01_05_130705_USER.rar*

help please, how do i download A100LF_A412_01_05_130705_USER.rar? tnx


----------



## garcia.sl (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Alex.mn.dp (Sep 27, 2014)

Спасибо брат! выручил!


----------



## mobile_sujan01 (Oct 21, 2014)

*bluethut problom*

cheksum eroor nd i well delet the file and  flashedcheksum eroor...a tab its dont show blututh  ..a


----------



## unlock.mk (Nov 15, 2014)

I am getting error when flashing... Anyone ?


----------



## cruse123 (Dec 3, 2014)

*thx*

thank you sir. my Tab back to life with your solution.


----------



## nvitalis (Dec 5, 2014)

unlock.mk said:


> I am getting error when flashing... Anyone ?
> 
> Hi!
> Did you delete the file "CheckSum.ini" inside the uncrompressed folder?

Click to collapse


----------



## pc boy (Jan 6, 2015)

Help Please!
I managed to flash my Tab with this solution but now it just vibrates and then nothing!!
It does not turn on!!
Please help!!


----------



## gecata (Feb 3, 2015)

*Procedure is 100% working*

Thanks for detailed manual. Solution is 100% working!


----------



## Ziggypoppp (Feb 14, 2015)

*Your the man!!!*

I finally fixed my bricked A1000L-F thanx to you  I actually thought it was to consider as trash before youre description saved it :victory:

I see someone ask for a rom with 1,5GB internal storage instead of this 503KB (and 5,72GB USB storage) I actually got 2 of this A1000L-F`s and the other one got 3GB internal storage and 3GB USB storage. (it was that way stock)  wish there was a custom rom out there with all the internal flash as internal storage, instead of have them as two different storage units hence internal storage and usb storage, like there are in most tabs/phones.  I really hope there will come some custom roms to this Lenovo A1000F-L, because i think it got a lot of potential consider the very low price, but with irritating issues with storage of large apps/games.  I would really preciate any advise of any such roms, and i will report here if i find anything interesting myself


----------



## BallStone (Feb 14, 2015)

*got mine working*

...but cant update? how to update if system update shows that current is latest but still having low memory?


----------



## BallStone (Feb 18, 2015)

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=68935606&uk=2335146322      i was searching for stock firmware to a1000l-f and found this! Could this be for real or will my tablet explode if i flash it

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------

and it was a real deal. Even system updates can be done and internal memory is what its supposed to be =) i dont know if this is wrong place to talk about this but a1000lf doesnt have much other places to be talked about.


----------



## nvitalis (Feb 23, 2015)

BallStone said:


> i was searching for stock firmware to a1000l-f and found this! Could this be for real or will my tablet explode if i flash it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------
> 
> and it was a real deal. Even system updates can be done and internal memory is what its supposed to be =) i dont know if this is wrong place to talk about this but a1000lf doesnt have much other places to be talked about.

Click to collapse



Thanks, its working!  I flashed this rom, and now i have 3-3 GBytes partitions, and i have hungarian language too  i searched this rom image for months....
After the flashing i got 6 system updates 

Thank you very much!


----------



## aminaqureshi (Feb 25, 2015)

*download link*

Can someone please share the ROM download links again?


----------



## heldigard (Jun 4, 2014)

A friend ask me to flash his bricked Lenovo A1000L-F and I spend 3 hours until figure out the right way, so I share the method with you.

This table was completed bricked, so the instructions to revive it are these:

Lenovo IdeaTab A1000L-F Model: 60041

0. Connect tablet to PC.
1. Install drivers "MTK65xx_Driver" or install "PdaNetA4150.exe"
2. Uncompress the file "A100LF_A412_01_05_130705_USER.rar"
3. Delete the dile "CheckSum.ini" inside the uncrompressed folder.
4. Open "SP Flash Tool v5" -> "flashtool.exe".
5. Go to "Download" tab and load the scatter file "MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt".
6. Press "Download" button.
7. Go to the table and find the reset hidden button beside the sd card slot, press it.
8. Wait for the process and done.

In case you have the "PMT wrong address" error, you need format the flash before download the firmware:

4.1 Go to "Format" tab, select "Format whole flash" and press "Start".
4.2 Go to the table and find the reset hidden button beside the sd card slot, press it.
4.3 Wait for the process and continue with the step 5.

Link to download the firmware:

https://mega.co.nz

/#F!C1BCkI6a!BxUYCN-ODRzkg_V8bX9SEw

The build.prop of this firmware:


```
# begin build properties
ro.build.id=JZO54K
ro.build.display.id=A1000LF_A412_01_05_130705
ro.custom.build.version=1373033494
ro.build.version.sdk=16
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.1.2
ro.build.date=Fri Jul  5 22:12:27 CST 2013
ro.build.date.utc=1373033547
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=
ro.build.host=scmbuild
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=IdeaTabA1000L-F
ro.product.brand=Lenovo
ro.product.name=IdeaTab_A1000L-F
ro.product.device=A1000LF
ro.product.board=IdeaTab_A1000L-F
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=LENOVO
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=
ro.build.product=huaqin17_td_tb_jb
ro.build.description=huaqin17_td_tb_jb-user LenovoIdeaTab_A1000L-F A1000LF_A412_01_05_130705 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=Lenovo/IdeaTab_A1000L-F/A1000LF:4.1.2/JZO54K/A1000LF_A412_01_05_130705:user/release-keys
ro.build.flavor=
ro.build.characteristics=default
# end build properties
```

Original source:


```
https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Tablets-IdeaPad-A-S-y-K-Android/Rom-Stock-Lenovo-A1000-F-L-Recuperala-del-bootloop/td-p/1418041/page/7

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2372088
```


----------



## BallStone (Feb 25, 2015)

aminaqureshi said:


> Can someone please share the ROM download links again?

Click to collapse




its couple posts above.


----------



## Tanazius (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks man! Worked like a charm!  :good:


----------



## bobydroido (May 10, 2015)

*tHX*

Thx 100 times. I just saved one device after flashed with a1000f.
I realise that the reset button allow the device to be load on the mt chip. So we need to press it once after the red bar progress is show.


heldigard said:


> a friend ask me to flash his bricked lenovo a1000l-f and i spend 3 hours until figure out the right way, so i share the method with you.
> 
> This table was completed bricked, so the instructions to revive it are these:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## salah.khat (May 16, 2015)

*SP FlashTool won't begin th download process after reset button*

So I've done every step and stuck on the waiting with no sign of the flashtool doing anything... 
here's a pic


----------



## fosyak (Sep 28, 2015)

mobile_sujan01 said:


> cheksum eroor nd i well delet the file and  flashedcheksum eroor...a tab its dont show blututh  ..a

Click to collapse



:good::good::good:
Thank you


----------



## amin_ali10 (Nov 6, 2015)

heldigard said:


> A friend ask me to flash his bricked Lenovo A1000L-F and I spend 3 hours until figure out the right way, so I share the method with you.
> 
> This table was completed bricked, so the instructions to revive it are these:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tanks my freind


----------



## wesbuelvas (Nov 23, 2015)

*ideatab a1000 l-f*



jonahly said:


> Okay you really didn't specify what to do with the tablet. Is there a particular mode to load it in?

Click to collapse



good afternoon , I tried a thousand ways to install the TWRP in my IdeaTab a100lf and has been impossible . You can help me with this alguion

Thank you


----------



## rufinoman2 (Jan 19, 2016)

*Thanks so much!*

I normally repair PC's and a Lenovo A1000L-F came into the shop frozen on the logo screen.
Your solution fixed it and we're now up and running again.
Cheers!


----------



## MICROSOFT_2016 (Jun 27, 2016)

*thanks man*

thank u very match the solution was right

 i was doing all steps except deleting the checksum .ini file which ignoring all errors might be faced 

the tap working again  :good::good::good::good:


----------



## jamesinky (Jul 18, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how to Uncompress the file"A1000LF_A412_01_05_130705_USER.rar" as in heldigard's post ?


----------



## MICROSOFT_2016 (Aug 11, 2016)

jamesinky said:


> can anyone tell me how to uncompress the file"a1000lf_a412_01_05_130705_user.rar" as in heldigard's post ?

Click to collapse




use winrar program


----------



## HayateSkywalker (Aug 12, 2016)

*Storage type mismatch*

When I try to flash I get the following error:

*Smart Phone Flash Tool

Storage type mismatch!
scatter storage type is     HW_STORAGE_EMMC
target storage type is      HW_STORAGE_NONE*

any ideas?


----------



## rjrbonx (Dec 1, 2016)

*lenovo ideatab a1000g*



heldigard said:


> A friend ask me to flash his bricked Lenovo A1000L-F and I spend 3 hours until figure out the right way, so I share the method with you.
> 
> This table was completed bricked, so the instructions to revive it are these:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is there any kitkat update for ideatab a1000g?


----------



## chris5s (Dec 1, 2016)

rjrbonx said:


> is there any kitkat update for ideatab a1000g?

Click to collapse



Nvm


----------



## tomnicek (Dec 27, 2016)

nvitalis said:


> Thanks, its working!  I flashed this rom, and now i have 3-3 GBytes partitions, and i have hungarian language too  i searched this rom image for months....
> After the flashing i got 6 system updates
> 
> Thank you very much!

Click to collapse



Can You shared this file? I can't downloading from this site.....


----------



## tomnicek (Jan 6, 2017)

tomnicek said:


> Can You shared this file? I can't downloading from this site.....

Click to collapse



So... I have flashed my Tablet with helping hand of Chris5s  THANKS!:good::highfive:
But now I've lost WiFi and BT on my device. I've tried most of solution, but still not working..... If anyone know how fix it, please help me


----------



## chris5s (Jan 6, 2017)

tomnicek said:


> So... I have flashed my Tablet with helping hand of Chris5s  THANKS!:good::highfive:
> But now I've lost WiFi and BT on my device. I've tried most of solution, but still not working..... If anyone know how fix it, please help me

Click to collapse



Have you looked here?

Otherwise enter NVRAM in the search all forums box, you may find something :good:

Peace.


----------



## tomnicek (Jan 15, 2017)

I have found stock rom for my tablet and now I have WiFi and Bluetooth and both works  
Thanks for suggesttions


----------



## rjrbonx (Feb 10, 2017)

chris5s said:


> Nvm

Click to collapse



i can't install ota update on my ideatab1000g..after i downloaded it..it say's the ota package is in error..


----------



## eBoLaGR (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks to the author, I managed to unbrick my dead Lenovo.

But I couldn't get updates and Greek language wasn't an option in this firmware. So, I searched online for the BallStone's firmware, as I don't know Chinese, and I managed to source it.

Here is my re-upload of *A1000LF_A412_01_11_130813_USER.rar* to save you some time: 

mega.nz/#!vptDjL6I
!IXGPq76lUGFqMsQZ14YfFeo96gz2kMSqDX690Fv4jZs


----------



## heldigard (Jun 4, 2014)

A friend ask me to flash his bricked Lenovo A1000L-F and I spend 3 hours until figure out the right way, so I share the method with you.

This table was completed bricked, so the instructions to revive it are these:

Lenovo IdeaTab A1000L-F Model: 60041

0. Connect tablet to PC.
1. Install drivers "MTK65xx_Driver" or install "PdaNetA4150.exe"
2. Uncompress the file "A100LF_A412_01_05_130705_USER.rar"
3. Delete the dile "CheckSum.ini" inside the uncrompressed folder.
4. Open "SP Flash Tool v5" -> "flashtool.exe".
5. Go to "Download" tab and load the scatter file "MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt".
6. Press "Download" button.
7. Go to the table and find the reset hidden button beside the sd card slot, press it.
8. Wait for the process and done.

In case you have the "PMT wrong address" error, you need format the flash before download the firmware:

4.1 Go to "Format" tab, select "Format whole flash" and press "Start".
4.2 Go to the table and find the reset hidden button beside the sd card slot, press it.
4.3 Wait for the process and continue with the step 5.

Link to download the firmware:

https://mega.co.nz

/#F!C1BCkI6a!BxUYCN-ODRzkg_V8bX9SEw

The build.prop of this firmware:


```
# begin build properties
ro.build.id=JZO54K
ro.build.display.id=A1000LF_A412_01_05_130705
ro.custom.build.version=1373033494
ro.build.version.sdk=16
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.1.2
ro.build.date=Fri Jul  5 22:12:27 CST 2013
ro.build.date.utc=1373033547
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=
ro.build.host=scmbuild
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=IdeaTabA1000L-F
ro.product.brand=Lenovo
ro.product.name=IdeaTab_A1000L-F
ro.product.device=A1000LF
ro.product.board=IdeaTab_A1000L-F
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=LENOVO
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=
ro.build.product=huaqin17_td_tb_jb
ro.build.description=huaqin17_td_tb_jb-user LenovoIdeaTab_A1000L-F A1000LF_A412_01_05_130705 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=Lenovo/IdeaTab_A1000L-F/A1000LF:4.1.2/JZO54K/A1000LF_A412_01_05_130705:user/release-keys
ro.build.flavor=
ro.build.characteristics=default
# end build properties
```

Original source:


```
https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Tablets-IdeaPad-A-S-y-K-Android/Rom-Stock-Lenovo-A1000-F-L-Recuperala-del-bootloop/td-p/1418041/page/7

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2372088
```


----------



## mkrts (Jun 21, 2018)

IdeaTab A1000L-F
yesterday my tablet was working ordinary
i used titanium backup and did a lot of changes
i removed google play and services to reduce ram usage
i restarted the tablet and everything were working normally
i also removed alot of system apps which is useless
i restarted the tablet and everything were working normally
the ram usage was about %50
i cannot establish a mtp connection for file copying
i did a http connection with x-plore
maybe i had removed a neccessary file about mtp ?
i can charge my tablet by using usb of course

i installed mx player as system app with titanium backup
later i do mx player as a user app with titanium backup
in this point the progress took about 5 minutes but didnot complete
and then i restarted tablet and tablet went in to bootloop

now i cant shut it down by pressing power button (i pressed about 2 minutes)
in bootloop usb connection cannot be established (i am looking device management and my computer all the time)
now in bootloop i am waiting battery drain

what should i do

i cant establish usb connection for rom flash

now i disassembled tablet
remove battery and take the battery
i can go in to factory mode
i cannot go in recovery 
i can charge the tablet


edit: i can gı into recovery
i made factory reset but still bootloop
i should flash rom but how

i cannot establish a usb connection
pc doesnot recognize the tablet

maybe i can uptade zip from sd card
i am searchin suitable zip file 

thank you in advance


----------

